

Email newsletters are broken. There has to be a better way - chadyj
http://www.chadyj.com/post/20729167319/email-newsletters-are-broken-there-has-to-be-a-better

======
amoore
your twitter profile lists sendicate.com, which appears to be unrelated to
your venture at sendicate.net.

~~~
chadyj
Thanks for pointing this out.

